# entrer / rentrer / réentrer / rerentrer



## PhilippeN

Bonjour,
J'aide un ami anglophone à améliorer son français. Il m'a demandé la différence entre "entrer", "rentrer" et "réentrer".

À priori, "réentrer" n'existe pas, donc c'est un problème réglé.

En ce qui concerne les 2 autres, j'aurais tendance à dire qu'on "entre" pour la première fois et qu'on "rentre" dans un lieu où on est déjà entré.

Mais la subtilité entre les deux semble plus compliquée:

- Je rentre dans un magasin (même si je n'y suis jamais allé). À moins que ce soit une faute...

- J'entre dans mon immeuble tous les soirs (tous les jours)

- Le chauffard m'est rentré dedans...

Si vous avez des suggestion ou une règle pour m'éclairer, elles seraient les bienvenues!

Merci

Philippe


----------



## CapnPrep

PhilippeN said:


> À priori, "réentrer" n'existe pas, donc c'est un problème réglé.


Dans la mesure où _rentrer_ a remplacé _entrer_ dans certains emplois, je pense que _réentrer_ (ainsi que _rerentrer_) doit exister dans la langue parlée, la préfixation en _re-/ré-_ étant particulièrement productive en français. Et les mots _réentrance_ et _réentrant_ sont utilisés en informatique.

Quant à _entrer _et _rentrer_, le dictionnaire donne les meilleurs conseils…


----------



## tilt

Je me souviens avoir été corrigé par une prof de français à qui je parlais de _ma rentrée en 6e_.
Elle m'a expliqué que c'était la première fois que j'entrais dans cette classe et que je devais dire _mon entrée_.

En pratique il me semble que, seul le langage soutenu fait cette différence. Couramment, les deux ne sont certes pas synonymes mais la différence se situe ailleurs. 
_Entrer _met l'accent sur le geste de franchir un passage, une porte bien souvent._ Rentrer _évoque seulement le fait de changer d'endroit.
On _rentre _dans un magasin, peu importe la façon dont on y _entre_.

J'ajouterais que quand quelqu'un pénètre dans l'endroit où l'je me trouve, je dirais plutôt _entrer_. Et si l'action se répète, j'emploierais volontiers _réentrer_, qui ne me choque pas du tout (contrairement à _rerentrer_... ), parce qu'entrer à nouveau n'est pas _rentrer_.


----------



## Calamitintin

tilt said:


> Et si l'action se répète, j'emploierais volontiers _réentrer_, qui ne me choque pas du tout (contrairement à _rerentrer_... ), parce qu'entrer à nouveau n'est pas _rentrer_.


"Aujourd'hui il m'est rerentré dedans !!! C'est la troisième fois en 2 mois". 
Entrer à nouveau n'est pas rentrer, c'est réentrer, mais rentrer à nouveau, c'est rerentrer ! 
Peut-être qu'on l'écrit alors re-rentrer d'ailleurs ?


----------



## tilt

Ben _rentrer_, c'est _entrer _une seconde fois, certes, mais aussi une troisième, une quatrième... On peut entrer une seule fois, mais rentrer autant qu'on veut. Donc rerentrer n'a pas vraiment de sens.
Chaque année, il y a la _rentrée des classes_, pas la _rerentrée _!


----------



## Calamitintin

Oui mais si quelqu'un te rentre dedans (dans ta voiture j'entends ) plusieurs fois, tu dis quoi alors ?


----------



## Circeus

tilt said:


> Je me souviens avoir été corrigé par une prof de français à qui je parlais de _ma rentrée en 6e_.
> Elle m'a expliqué que c'était la première fois que j'entrais dans cette classe et que je devais dire _mon entrée_.


Je ne vois pas où elle a pêché cette idée... La _rentrée scolaire_ est un terme bien admis dans les dictionnaire... Serait-ce à dire que les nouveaux élus n'ont pas le droit de participer à la _rentrée_ parlementaire?


----------



## Katoussa

Et bien à vrai dire c'est ce que l'on m'a toujours assené aussi: entrer c'est pour la première fois, et rentrer, c'est entrer dans un endroit où on a déjà été. Et dire "je rentre dans le nouveau magasin" serait incorrect si je n'y ai jamais mis les pieds avant. Serait-ce donc faux?

Katoussa.


----------



## tilt

Le TLFi nous dit :


> *RENTRER*, verbe
> *4.* _Pop._ [Ne présuppose pas le fait d'être sorti; est en concurrence avec _entrer_]    *a)* Pénétrer dans. _Rentrer dans un restaurant_.
> source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rentrer



Donc faux, non, mais pas très rigoureux dirons-nous.


----------



## Katoussa

D'après le tlf, voici les définitions de "rentrer" qui peuvent nous intéresser:


> *1. *Pénétrer à nouveau dans un lieu d'où on est sorti.


ce que j'avais tendance à prendre pour acquis


> *– *[Le suj. désigne une instit., une collectivité] Reprendre ses activités, ses fonctions après une période de congé, une interruption. _L'Assemblée, les tribunaux, les lycéens rentrent le..._


ce qui explique 'rentrée' des classes et l'erreur du professeur qui disait que l'on ne pouvait pas 'rentrer en 6ème


> *4. *_Pop. _[Ne présuppose pas le fait d'être sorti; est en concurrence avec _entrer_]
> *a) *Pénétrer dans. _Rentrer dans un restaurant_.     _Mais je m'aperçois que je fais rentrer en scène un septième personnage sur lequel je ne vous ai point fourni de lumières_ (H. BAZIN, _Vipère_, 1948, p. 42).
> *b) *_Au fig.     _Être admis dans un corps, une institution. _Rentrer dans l'administration, dans la police, au couvent_.     _Le lift (...) disait rentrer pour une profession où on entre pour la première fois, « je voudrais bien rentrer dans les postes »_ (PROUST, _Sodome_, 1922, p. 794). _Son ambition, au fond, à lui, c'était de pouvoir un jour rentrer dans les chœurs au théâtre_ (CÉLINE, _Voyage_, 1932, p. 138).


et voici l'usage en tant que synonyme d' "entrer", que j'avais toujours cru qu'il fallait entendre comme une faute

Ca aide?

Katoussa.


----------



## Eloy1988

Quelle est la différence entre les verbes "entrer" et "rentrer"?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

En principe rentrer signifie entrer à nouveau

Mais, il faut savoir que _rentrer_ est souvent abusivement utilisé dans le sens _d'entrer_.


----------



## FramboiseinParis

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours des doutes concernant l'expression "rentrer dans l'histoire" que j'entends parfois utiliser avec le verbe "entrer". Quel est l'usage correct ?

Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## Mr Swann

> avec son temps de 9"56 Hussein Bolot est définitivement* entré* dans l'histoire de l'Athlétisme



voilà une phrase correcte ( rentrer veut dire retourner dans un endroit oú on est déjé venu) je rentre chez moi, je rentre en Afrique

... sauf pour les études , le séminaire 


> Je *rentre* à l'université le 4 Octobre


Je *rentre* à l'université le 4 Octobre

ps la phrase



> avec son temps de 9"56 Hussein Bolot est définitivement* rentré* dans l'histoire de l'Athlétisme


 ne me choque pas non plus mais je séche quant à te donner une préférence, disons qu'elle n'est pas fausse ....

Attendre les prochains posts !!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

"Rentrer dans l'histoire" ne me choque pas non plus.


----------



## roquette

Bonjour,
Dans cette phrase "Il a rentré son vélo dans le garage", pourrait-on utiliser "entrer" tout simplement? Pourquoi ici l'auteur du livre utilise-t-il "rentrer" au lieu d'"entrer".
Quelles sont les diffférences de sens entre "entrer" et "rentrer" en français? Je ne le comprends pas très bien...
Et si c'était par exemple: "Il a entré ces données dans l'ordinateur", faudrait-il dire plutôt: "il a rentré ces données dans l'ordinateur"?
Un grand merci pour votre aide

Note de modération : cette nouvelle question a été ajoutée à un fil précédent (règle 1).


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,



> Dans cette phrase "Il a rentré son vélo dans le garage", pourrait-on utiliser "entrer" tout simplement? Pourquoi ici l'auteur du livre utilise-t-il "rentrer" au lieu d'"entrer".


Pour exprimer l'idée de remettre qqch. dans un lieu d'où on l'a sorti, on emploie "rentrer" (cf., par ex., le TLFi, ci-dessous).



> Remettre une chose dans l'endroit d'où on l'a sortie, mettre à l'abri. _Rentrer les chaises dans la maison; *rentrer sa voiture au garage*_


.

Pour ta question générale, tu peux déjà consulter la discussion précédente.


----------



## roquette

[...]
Merci Roméo31. Justte une question: et si on met sa voiture dans un autre garage différent du sien dont on ne l'a pas sortie? Par exemple, un garçon va faire du baby-sitting et doit laisser son vélo dans le garage du maître/maîtresse de maison où il travaille. Vous utiliseriez entrer ou rentrer (je suppose que "entrer" d'après votre explication...
Je me demande encore si en français on dit vraiment "entrer des données dans l'ordinateur" (car rentrer d'après votre explication ne marcherait pas...)
Merci encore

Note de modération : Citation inutile du message précédent supprimée.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir Roquette,

Bonne question !

J'emploierais également "rentrer" --> Il faut que je rentre ma voiture dans le garage de mon employeur.

C'est que "rentrer" ne s'emploie pas uniquement dans le sens d'_entrer de nouveau_ (cf. le TLFi ci-dessous).



> *4. *_Pop. _[*Ne présuppose pas le fait d'être sorti*; est en concurrence avec _entrer_]
> *a) Pénétrer dans. Rentrer dans un restaurant*.


  (C'est moi qui ai graissé.)


----------

